

ASK HN: Would app developers pay for a copywriting service? - WilliamChanner

BACKGROUND<p>I'm thinking of setting up an agency that just focuses on copywriting for app developers.<p>I'm interested to find out if this addresses a real problem. The broad assumption being that developers generally find it hard to communicate the value of their app online.<p>QUESTIONS<p>-- Feel free to answer any question that interests you.<p>Q1. Would you pay for a service that specifically helped you as developer sell your apps online through better copy?<p>Q2. If so how much?<p>Q3. What kind of package/service would you expect?
======
michaeldhopkins
1\. Yes, but only after I was already making money. 2\. Impossible to say for
sure, but probably market rates/page. 3\. Would definitely expect testing so I
knew sales had actually improved.

~~~
WilliamChanner
Cool. Thanks

